# JBL substrates



## Danielm (2 Apr 2018)

Are the JBL substates well tested guys. Stocked by my LFS - who I would like to support by buying my substrate from but struggling to get many reviews.


----------



## Zeus. (2 Apr 2018)

Substrate guide by George Farmer


----------



## Matty123 (2 Apr 2018)

Danielm said:


> Are the JBL substates well tested guys. Stocked by my LFS - who I would like to support by buying my substrate from but struggling to get many reviews.



I put JBL Aquabasis Plus into my tank and I think I can say the proof is in the pudding 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanchown (2 Apr 2018)

I've been using their soil. Pleased with it, hasn't broken down in 3 years.


----------



## Zeus. (2 Apr 2018)

There are all basically the same 'Clay baked granules' some have more nutrients than others. With ADA AS having the most nutrients, but can be hard to get at LFS.

As long as you have a good fert dosing regime you should be fine with any of the major brands.


----------

